# Bonnies buns !



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Starting this after the HUGE post that's Nearley 100 pages long .
Lots of joy and lots of sadness .
But we have these 3 stunning buns and there naked peach mum all doing amazing .
So how's about spam















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Small pink has opened her eyes this morning .
We have also named them as daughter says everyone needs a name . Small pink is Luna 
Fat pink it Orion 
Fat dark is poppy


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Booooootiful Bunsxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Look at Poppy's ring-stripey tail! And all those adorable claws and tiny whiskers on them all. Love all of them of course! Including mum Bonnie!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooooh how gorgeous, fantastic photos xxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww beautiful pictures


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww don't they look just amazing!!! I love how proud Mummy looks showing off her beauties. And what a gift this morning to have Luna open her big blue eyes strong enough to take in her big new world. You can't help but smile with joy!!!!


Oh I've just spotted the little fingernails :Kiss


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww just gorgeous , look at that tummy on the pink one at the top of the first picture so cute


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hehe that's Orion , he's doubled his birthweight in 5 days . 
Mums taking 5 min out to sunbathe on the windowsill while there all sleeping


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww look at that beautiful Luna! They are all just adorable! Of course there is mixed emotions today but happy that Bonnie even got to have a litter is amazing in itself something I'm sure would not have happened without you. Bonnie is looking stunning she has the most gorgeous face! Lots of pics needed we are all such very proud Aunties! Hugs xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww they have such teeny tiny claws!


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh how gorgeous


----------



## Kitty Kats (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow so cute all their little wrinkles on their skin great pics, thanks so m for posting them for us all to see!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just, beautiful 

Bonnie looks very relaxed, happy and contented, bless her :Joyful

Lovely photos and loving their names


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful babies, they are doing so well! 
Bonnie is such a proud Mummy, what a clever girl!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I am officially in love with Poppy. loving the stripes! Not that the other two are too far away in my affections. such cuties. Now you keep growing nice and big and fat for your mum and your adoptive aunties!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful babies, and beautiful Bonne, a real tribute to your care, *BB.

xx*


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Gorgeous! Bonnie is blooming Glad to see little Luna is catching up with her siblings, hope its all good times from now on, BelleBoris!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

gorgeous bubbas


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, so beautiful and amazing ! What a testament to your love, care and devotion xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful baby Bonnie buns and loveing the names


----------



## Vienna1 (Apr 22, 2014)

They are so cute and Bonnie looks so contented. Can't get over the little fingers and claws.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee look at those ickle beauties.
And mummy is so precious she's so beautiful and doing a wonderful job! 
As are you xx


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Beautiful mum and beautiful babies
fat dark [ poppy?] has amazing stripes and is going to be a stunner
but loving them all and look forward to watching their progress, and, of course, yours xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bonnie has such a beautiful face and she looks so happy with her little ones. Will be lovely seeing them grow.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Bonnie is just so gorgeous! 
Lovely babies


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

And what beautiful little buns they are, little treasures! Bonnie looks so proud and contented


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Bless them. Eyes already!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow they are gorgeous, loving little stripy baby  Bonnie has the most beautiful and happy looking face I have ever seen - she could teach Captain Grumpy aka Stitch a thing or two! X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful little buns :Cat Bonnie looks wonderfully relaxed and so pleased with herself :Cat


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh My! I could gaze at those photo's all day.

A week ago we hardly dared dream of such a beautiful sight. :Kiss :Kiss :Kiss


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oooh, two strawberry buns and one chocolate bun - so _scrummy!_


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous baby buns and an equally gorgeous bigger bun.
Bonnie your little ones are just like you so beautiful and full of spirit we all love you to bits.
We also think your human mummy is something very special too x


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

I love the look on mums face a cross between pride and surprise I think, oh and may I volunteer to baby sit


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just beautiful! What an amazing little family and all down to you hun @belleboris XX


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful babies.
Lovely names.
And gorgeous pictures xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Awww, lovely pics! 

Orion looks like a toy hippo (with a tail) in that first pic


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't believe how much I wasn't a fan of these sorts of cats, but I have fallen head over for Bonnie. She is a beautiful adorable girl, and a fantastic Mum!

The kitties are coming on great too!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I love the names especially Orion  it's my son maximilian's middle name . They are such precious little dumplings and mum looks very composed and pretty. Well done x how much help are you still giving Luna ? Does she need much intervention x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

What beautiful photos of your beautiful little family. Bonnie looks so happy and proud. All due to your love and dedication.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I love all the names! @belleboris would love to see some more photos soon Hun! Can't get enough of them! :Kiss xxx


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Just gorgeous!! xx :Happy xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm giving her what she wants from a 10ml seringe every 4ish hr , I've seen her on mum loads so I want her to get mums milk over the top up milk.
I'm sat trying to catch up on some work I've missed in the last week and aspen has desired I need to play and swiping all my beads all over the place !


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Any breeders any idea how often I should top Luna up ? She's had 3 top ups today , 5ml , 2ml and 4ml all what she wanted , she's been on mum quite a bit and is settled and sleeping inbetween and nice and walm


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

belleboris said:


> Any breeders any idea how often I should top Luna up ? She's had 3 top ups today , 5ml , 2ml and 4ml all what she wanted , she's been on mum quite a bit and is settled and sleeping inbetween and nice and walm


The aim will be to leave 'her' to feed exclusively from Bonnie, so monitor 'her' gain and reduce the top ups slightly if it is normal, then if the gain continues to be good reduce a little further and so on. I say 'her' because I did not know Luna was definitely a girl. Are you sure now?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry, I have missed a whole day of PF and I signed in to see your wonderful photos today! Bonnie looks so relaxed and beautiful and her babies are gorgeous. Well done @belleboris you are doing brilliantly x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

No idea on her or him my daughter just liked the name Luna and she loves the moon .
Baby looks fat and is getting on some and jostling in with the other two , I don't weigh till sour 9 ish so I'll see what today brings


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

As QOTN says you want to look at aiming to reduce the top ups. So now you could drop the 3rd feed and just give breakfast and supper feeds for example. If 'she' continues to gain weight well and is managing to fight for her fair share at the milkbar you can drop it down to just one top up a day. The time will hopefully come when she refuses to take food from you at all, as she will be getting enough from mum alone


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh those babies..........................









Bonnie is looking at you as if to say "Hey mom, look what WE did!!!!"


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased all is going well with Little Luna. It does sound as if she's getting stronger by the day. Can't wait to see what she weighs now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any pics today @belleboris? So pleased Luna is doing so well Hun! xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful babies and beautiful mummy! She looks so relaxed and happy with her little ones


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

No pics yet as I've just changed all the bed about ! She's not impressed but the kittens get out of the banana box now ! 
I was also woken up Bonnie sitting on my head and when I told her to go get in with babies she brought them to bed too Yep ! Good morning mum have this kitten on your head .
Today's weights 
Luna y=92g t=103g
Orion y=168 t=183
Poppy y=164 t=176


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

belleboris said:


> No pics yet as I've just changed all the bed about ! She's not impressed but the kittens get out of the banana box now !
> I was also woken up Bonnie sitting on my head and when I told her to go get in with babies she brought them to bed too Yep ! Good morning mum have this kitten on your head .
> Today's weights
> Luna y=92g t=103g
> ...


The trust she shows in you just takes my breath away. What an incredible bond you two have.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

belleboris said:


> No pics yet as I've just changed all the bed about ! She's not impressed but the kittens get out of the banana box now !
> I was also woken up Bonnie sitting on my head and when I told her to go get in with babies she brought them to bed too Yep ! Good morning mum have this kitten on your head .
> Today's weights
> Luna y=92g t=103g
> ...


What a lovely way to start the day!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

That is the cutest story ever!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww Luna is above the average birth weight now and it's not been a week. And she's nearly gaining at the rate of the others too. That's wonderful!!

I think it's simply lovely that Bonnie still wants her cuddles and she wants you to give the babies cuddles too. She trusts you implicitly. Just incredible.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I signed in for an extremely flying visit to see how Bonnie and the babies are getting on. The look on her face is truly amazing. The whole thing just makes me bubble. 

You have been an amazing mum, the way you have coped and managed the whole thing right up to this moment has been a credit and one of the most heartwarming things I have heard. Too often we hear about horrible things in the world and then something like this comes along and just fills you with goopy, warm, brilliant thoughts. I bet we have all shed countless tears over the journey.

The munchkins are so yummy, Bonnie is just a fantastic wee mum. She has so many Aunties now. We have all adopted them I think. For us oldies it's like great grand kittens xxxxxx

Hmmmmmm, since you are Bonnie's mum, does that make you the kittens grandma? 

Hugs from Auntie M xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Precocious little ones if they are trying to get out already! It sounds as if Luna is gaining very nicely and I'd make sure she was topped up last thing at night and at first feed in the morning. See how she goes from there.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

belleboris said:


> No pics yet as I've just changed all the bed about ! She's not impressed but the kittens get out of the banana box now !
> I was also woken up Bonnie sitting on my head and when I told her to go get in with babies she brought them to bed too Yep ! Good morning mum have this kitten on your head .
> Today's weights
> Luna y=92g t=103g
> ...


Oh that's so lovely, soon you'll have 4 of them trying to lie on your head at night! So glad to hear there's been some weight gains as well, you're doing such an amazing job BB & Bonnie xx


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Lovely pics and love the names  Always wanted to use the name Orion for a cat, but it just wouldn't have suited Pebbles!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww that is just so sweet that she brought you a kitten!! Bless Bonnie!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Today a kitten.... tomorrow... chocolate!!

Step one in training is always bring the kitten to mum... then see where you go from there, isnt it?


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Lovely pictures. Great to see them and mum happy :Kiss


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Bonnie is trusting you 100% with her babies! I think you might find that she will continue to do this when they are not feeding she is feeling it is the safest place to be! Sorry about your poor head but so lovely! LOL!!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

We are still debating weather to keep one I so want poppy to stay ( I want them all to stay ) 
Do mums stay ok with there children ?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I think Mums do fine with their children. My friend kept two of her kittens with Mum and Dad, and they all lived happily together all their lives.

X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

belleboris said:


> We are still debating weather to keep one I so want poppy to stay ( I want them all to stay )
> Do mums stay ok with there children ?


Yes they will be fine Hun! Bonnie is such a well adjusted cat I can't see any problems other than you growing another head lol! Poppy is a lucky baby! Is she definitely a girl? xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Susan M 's girls who are mother and daughter are very close so she might be able to let you know what her experience was with that 

Though I don't know if it is always that way

Can't believe the buns are almost a week old


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got a lot of people waiting to hear about who is staying and going.
As soon as poppy was born it was love , not that I don't love the others there all my babies .
I don't know what to say when people ask what I want for them ! 
Looking online I see cats go from free to £800 ish , they have no papers , but will be done and jabbed before they go so what do I say ??? For some reason I feel wrong asking anything , I need them to go to good homes , I have two in mind


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

O and there is also the aspen aspect ! 
For a Siamese she's very calm and plasid girl , Bonnie is the live wire when it comes to personally .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Ohhh...so adorable. Beautiful names.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

belleboris said:


> I've got a lot of people waiting to hear about who is staying and going.
> As soon as poppy was born it was love , not that I don't love the others there all my babies .
> I don't know what to say when people ask what I want for them !
> Looking online I see cats go from free to £800 ish , they have no papers , but will be done and jabbed before they go so what do I say ??? For some reason I feel wrong asking anything , I need them to go to good homes , I have two in mind


Cats Protection asked £65 for Brooke - she'd been neutered, chipped and had her first course of jabs (I fell for her before her second round!). I think the actual costs would be about £100 though it varies from vet to vet - I would definitely charge for those bits but nothing more if its for friends.
I would hold off making any decisions yet - you may not want to part with any of them - I wouldn't want to part with Luna after her difficult start. But then again - five cats!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If it were me I'd want to keep all 3 babies


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think when the time comes, after all you've been through with them, it will be hard to let any of them go and there's a way to go yet so you will get more attached as they grow. I've secretly got my fingers crossed you'll keep them all.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Susan M 's girls who are mother and daughter are very close so she might be able to let you know what her experience was with that
> 
> Though I don't know if it is always that way
> 
> Can't believe the buns are almost a week old


Like J&B said I have Mother and daughter together, there's almost 4 years between them. They adore each other, baby is now 2 1/2 and she's still very much a mummies girl, they don't snuggle, Annelis will still put Orphelia in her place and hiss at her when she wants some peace, but they really do love each other. Annelis let Orphelia feed for 5 months before she pushed her away, we had some rocky times where Annelis physically hurt Orphelia, we got through it and it didn't effect their relationship at all


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

If it was me I think I'd decide on a price that covered my costs of vacs, neutering etc and then add a small extra amount to buy a special presi for a very deserving Bonnie


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

belleboris said:


> We are still debating weather to keep one I so want poppy to stay ( I want them all to stay )
> Do mums stay ok with there children ?


I've got mum with son & daughter. Mum did go through a phase when the little ones were 6 months or so, where she would growl /hiss but I think she'd had enough of them trying to suckle and this was not her first litter so it would be the natural time when she would want them to leave home I suppose! 
The relationship now is good with her boy, she will wash his face and doesn't mind if he lies close to her. She's not so keen on her daughter and will tell Luna off if she tries to get a face wash too 
They are fine otherwise and all three are normally found to be together somewhere in the house :Happy


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I would so keep them all if i could afford the insurance and food bills for all 5 cats , the vet nurse is wanting one so I'm happy she will get a good experienced home .
I've ran out of things to get the girls now , I don't look for a new thing I struggle to find them bits they don't have . I could get them another tree I guess as I wanted to create a cat highway in the hall for them to both have space and be able to relax away from people if neededn


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

belleboris said:


> I've got a lot of people waiting to hear about who is staying and going.
> As soon as poppy was born it was love , not that I don't love the others there all my babies .
> I don't know what to say when people ask what I want for them !
> Looking online I see cats go from free to £800 ish , they have no papers , but will be done and jabbed before they go so what do I say ??? For some reason I feel wrong asking anything , I need them to go to good homes , I have two in mind


If you can bear the cost of raising these babies and wish to give them to deserving new owners, that is wonderful but not everybody appreciates a free gift as much as something they have paid for.

You will find as time goes on that raising kittens with the best possible care is incredibly expensive. Although you will not have the costs of stud fees, travel to stud and back and pre-mating blood tests, these are only a relatively small proportion of the cost. Registration costs are negligible in the total. It might be a good idea to wait until kittens are nearly ready to go before you make any decision. Any litter can have problems needing veterinary care and that will raise your costs hugely.

When I started breeding I had one foundation queen and I bred on from her for many generations. I would not have had a line if I had not been able to keep daughters and even sons to carry on that line. I never had a problem with mothers and offspring. Any difficulties were always with cats within the extended family but I think this is all dependent on the temperament of the cats involved.

Edit. I meant to say that Aspen should really be considered in your future plans. She was there first and she was so happy when she found a better life than she had experienced before, it would be a tragedy if she suffers as a consequence of keeping kittens.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it would be lovely to keep one if you could afford to do it - after all they were a bonus gift. Lovely that the vet nurse would like one too and that you feel confident she would give it a good home. 

I think if these are friends/people you know then citruspips is right - ask enough to cover your costs and a little extra for a new cat tree or insurance etc for the little one.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

The cost of bits and equip , food, has been quite a bit and I'm sure there is many bags of food and vets to go before they leave in Feb .
I hate to talk £ and pets and none would go if I could care for them all and afford the vets etc , but I like the idea of chatting to and having time to meet the new owners I guess .
I've got 14 weeks to see if they are the perfect people for them


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh is there anyone on PF who is interested???


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Today's weights 
Luna y=103g t=118g
Orion y=183g t=196g
Poppy y=176g t=185g


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh Luna has had a huge gain..amazing!


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

Fantastic - Luna has put on the most weight!! Happy days!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's brilliant weight gain for Luna! So happy for you all! XXX Sorry I can't give an opinion on the homing issue but I'm sure anyone will be quite happy to pay towards your expenses!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I think you need to factor in food costs, litter, extra trays, toys for kittens, worming, jabs, neutering. I know when we got Ernie from Carly she sent us home with a very large kitten pack as there were so many things that were his favourite toys, especially hus tent! 
If you can keep one, that's lovely and I think the temperament of Aspen and Bonnie would work well with another baby but their happiness ultimately must come first


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you are being very sensible. I am sure you would love to keep them all but it would cost a huge amount including having Pet Insurance for each. Can't imagine how much all that would cost!

I am so pleased that they are doing well and look forward to watching them progress.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

glad to hear the kittens are growing


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

belleboris said:


> The cost of bits and equip , food, has been quite a bit and I'm sure there is many bags of food and vets to go before they leave in Feb .
> I hate to talk £ and pets and none would go if I could care for them all and afford the vets etc , but I like the idea of chatting to and having time to meet the new owners I guess .
> I've got 14 weeks to see if they are the perfect people for them


I don't think anyone could object to covering the cost of neutering / vaccinations / wormers etc and a bit towards the cost to bring them up surely?

To me, it's a sign that they're going to provide great forever homes and make sure all their needs are met.

I sooooooo wish .... *sigh* I am smitten with the breed (have been since arrrrrghhh who was the guy on here that got one? I've not seen him around for ages) - they have jumped to the very top of my (long!) wish list ..... sadly can't have anymore while I have these 2 but one day ....

ETA found it - was driving me nuts ... I new it was someone called Peter but couldn't remember the rest - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-new-kitten-i-just-bought.341137/ wonder how they're doing


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

If not been able to log on since sd. Any photos? So
Pleased all is going well BB. As already said I would ask an amount that will cover the cost of vaccinations etc and maybe a donation to cats protection


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just a few pics to keep you going , mum and Luna , the other two were none compliant for the cam . 
And also a shot of orions wrinkles how amazing are they ?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awww beautiful pics! Little Luna is adorable and I must say Bonnie has turned my perception of the Sphynx on its head. She has such gorgeous markings I didn't even realise before that that was possible with Sphynxes. Though they are all beautiful of course  xx

Oh and I love Orion's wrinkles and he looks like he is trying to perfect Jaime's signature move in that pic (head between the legs to catch the tail)


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Awwwwwwww look! I Love the close ups! So interesting and different.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

In my experiance it doesn't matter how little or how much someone pays for something it doesn't mean they will value it.
My lot are a prime example of that three of my 'big animals' are pedigrees and look at the lives they had before me 10 homes between them.
I would cover you expenses of this unexpected experiance, a little something extra for Bonnie even if it is just monies in the bank for a future toy, cat tree etc.

An just find the right people, people you like and trust and have a policy/contract where they have to get them 'fixed'.

Love to you all especially the little puddings they are very scrummy


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks pear , I'm getting them fixed before they leave here  there booked in along with both injections .
I've met and had a chat with the vet nurse and her oh about homing one of them . She wanted her oh to meet Bonnie as he's a big cat person but never met a sphynx , he fell in. Love with.bonnie and little Luna , I asked them to not make there minds up there and then and go away and think on it  
It's easy to fall in love with an idea while a cute ball of wrinkles is in front of you , I'm happy for them to have one they are very nice people but still like them to think on it


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely photos, love the close up of a meow - how cute!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness I am loving those photos  Bonnie is looking really well and happy. And your kitten is just adorable. I would love to see pics of the other two baby's. 

Viv xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They remind me of my nAked rat berty that I had a couple years back (RIP)




Your babies and of course Bonnie are beautiful :Kiss


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Mum and daughters worked fine for me, "grandma" even helped as midwife, and when kittens got older and mum wanted peace, it was grandma who washed and played with the babies. Haven't had any issues after neutering, foundation queen is still top cat. I also didn't have any problems with mum and daughter interacting with non - related cats, even of a different breed.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

They are doing really well  Would be lovely for you to keep one and be able to be in contact with the other new owners


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

They're lovely as ever. 

Regarding price Bronn is 'just' a moggy and he was £120, he has been wormed, flea treated, vaccines, microchip and neutering paid for (called my chosen vet and got a quote, she then pre-paid my vet), he also had two weeks of food, the next few worming doses and a blanket. 

The vaccines, neutering and microchip cost £80. So if you added cost from birth she would not have broken even.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Luna is reserved The vet nurses oh fell in love with her .


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Great. At least you know you will get updates on her  not surprised he fell in love with them, they're just so cute. If you're keeping one there will be a right battle for the remaining kitten lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is wonderful news!!!!

Just spotted the pics...AWWWWwwwwwwwwwww Bonnie looks so well and happy and the babies :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww what lovely pics! Bonnie is just so beautiful her big Doe eyes! I think you were right to tell them to think about it first but I think they have made up there minds! very happy for you. xxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

So In a week we have out weight on ! 

Luna from 64g to 131g
Orion from 113g to 220g
Poppy from 124g to 206g 

So pleased with them  
Mum has food all the time but looks a little thin , and there is only one teat that looks full will she be ok ?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

belleboris said:


> So In a week we have out weight on !
> 
> Luna from 64g to 131g
> Orion from 113g to 220g
> ...


Brilliant the babies are putting on weight quickly now! Yay! Im not sure about Bonnie is she eating enough? there might be a supplement you can get for her to help while she's feeding? One of the breeders might be able to help there Hun! XXX


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bonnie needs plenty of high-calorie food. If she will eat raw mince without it upsetting her then the highest fat one is the one to go for, though of course it can't be her whole diet - 20% at the most. If she wants it cooked, keep all the juices & fat with it. Don't worry about only 1 teat apparently being full, the scales will tell you if she has enough milk. The weight gains in the first week looks excellent, and I imagine the kittens look completely different now - nice and plump. AFAIK in a normal pregnancy it's the kittens that trigger labour starting, once they can no longer get enough nutrition from mum, so new-borns often look a bit scrawny.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

belleboris said:


> Mum has food all the time but looks a little thin , and there is only one teat that looks full will she be ok ?


A lot of breeders free feed (complete) raw or high quality wet kitten food/very high quality adult food to nursing queens, as they need so much extra nutrition when nursing. Some condition loss is to be expected anyway, but good food will help keep that to a minimum. For tins, you could try things like Animonda Carny kitten food, Grau, CatzFineFood (zooplus) or anything from The Happy Kitty Company (http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/collections/cat-food/cat) - basically, the less the recommended daily feeding amount the better, as she will get more nutrition from the same volume of food


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you .
She's on RC kitten food and eats as much as she wants , I'll give her raw mince today I'll get a bit from the butchers . 
The kittens are growing conststantley so I'm happy with them , just want mum o be ok , she's happy and acting normal just want her to come out of this the other end in good condition and ready for her spay


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Been buying the RC kitten food tins and the dry is always down , shall I change to one from the hkc? And if so which and still kitten food or normal from there ?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I would think whatever you feed Bonnie do it gradually you don't want her getting an upset tummy. xxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Still all gaining and I've had to cut there nails . 
Poppy is getting fuzz on her , she feels like walm velvet ,


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

belleboris said:


> Still all gaining and I've had to cut there nails .
> Poppy is getting fuzz on her , she feels like walm velvet ,


Awww wonderful! Would love to see some more pics when you have time Hun. xxx


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

So pleased they are doing so well. Would love to see some pics too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Brilliant that they're all doing so well, fuzzy Poppy sounds adorable (autocorrect just tried to change that to Poopy.... )

Pics when you have a moment would be great


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Excuse orions little spots , they all needed a nail trim , spoke to a breeder this morning and they are normal , I woke up panicked thinking what now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have just melted - little fuzzy peaches :Cat:Cat


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh aren't they lovely! Thanks so much for the updated photos.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

poppy has grown fuzz , she will grow and louse it through her life I'm told , 
So she will always be a strange feel but look stunning


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How utterly adorable - I just love Poppy's fuzz!!!!!
They are ALL stunning. How are their weights doing now?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awwwwwww! That first pic of Poppy is lovely, her fuzz is gorgeous! Lovely little buns


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

oh my gosh! so cute. And I love Bonnie's proud little face: "Look what I did mum!"


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

What little cuties. And mum too thank you for sharing.

Viv xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ohhhhh the little fingers!
I love the fuzz and I bet they smell yummy too. rool


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Heart just melted...... too cute for words..


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw how lovely! And I love Bonnies expression in that photo - it looks like she's saying - yeah mum, take a photo of me and my babies, aren't we all fabulous!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

they are scrumptious . Poppy looks like she's been flocked.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

belleboris said:


> View attachment 251797
> View attachment 251798
> View attachment 251799
> View attachment 251800
> ...


Ooooooh I love them!! I have a great want to snuggle upto the fuzz!!


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

Ohhhhhh I am in love :Cat I think Poppy should come and stay with her Aunty Cookie


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww little baby fuzzy peach! They are so adorable bless Bonnie for being a proud mum!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww aren't they adorable little babies! You must be so proud of yourself and for Bonnie! She is looking amazing motherhood suits her! Thank you so much for the beautiful photos Hun! xxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful photos  they are doing so well


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@belleboris How are our babies doing Hun! xxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

They are doing well  
They are all trying to walk about and squeak if I go to there box and talk to them


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

belleboris said:


> They are doing well
> They are all trying to walk about and squeak if I go to there box and talk to them


When you have time would love to see some pics they must be growing by the day! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

belleboris said:


> They are doing well
> They are all trying to walk about and squeak if I go to there box and talk to them


I am really sorry I have been a bit quiet  so glad they are all doing well !! xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LOVED your photos, those itty-bitty paws are just fantastic ! What an amazing mummy and babies. xxx


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

How much do they weigh now?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

will get pics later ,
Olive (Luna) is now 175g
Orion is now 281g
Poppy is now 264g 

They protest greatly to being weighed I'll need to come up with a larger box to put on the scales .

On another good note aspen and Bonnie have been nose toutching and not scratching each other  
I let Bonnie out while I'm in as long as aspen is downstairs as she eats all Bonnies food and her apron is big enough


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

belleboris said:


> will get pics later ,
> Olive (Luna) is now 175g
> Orion is now 281g
> Poppy is now 264g
> ...


Brilliant weights! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

belleboris said:


> will get pics later ,
> Olive (Luna) is now 175g
> Orion is now 281g
> Poppy is now 264g
> ...


Fantastic weight for Luna! Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is wonderful - so glad they are all doing well. Would love to see pics too xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great weights @belleboris , adding self to the queue looking forward to pics x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Also adding myself to the queue 
So pleased the kittens are doing so well and that Aspen and Bonnie are doing better too.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Only two pics my niece is round and wants to talk loudly about the kittens and I'm sure mum isn't impressed .
You can see how big they have gotten !


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

belleboris said:


> Only two pics my niece is round and wants to talk loudly about the kittens and I'm sure mum isn't impressed .
> You can see how big they have gotten !
> View attachment 252276
> View attachment 252277


Awww yes! They have grown a lot! Looking gorgeous as is darling Bonnie! xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Aaw, they are gorgeous though I have to say much as I like the kittens, I just LUV Bonnie.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww they're getting so big!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww they are so cute as is Bonnie!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant photos, thanks for the update. The kittens are growing very well bless them. XX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't they all look beautiful and especially Bonnie!!! 

But I do love all the little wrinkles xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

The more wrinkles the better they are just to cute .
Olive loves a stroke behind her ears it's so cute


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Love the one that looks like Bonnie


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Awwww!!! They're so cute and wrinkly!  

They're getting so big now :Cat


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been following this thread and watching them grow.
They are such cute little fatties now, well done BB & Bonnie. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

They are just amazing little cuties! I love them and very proud to be an Auntie!!! XXX How's our Bonnie doing?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Bonnie is such a good mum to them .she makes a cute noise when she's getting in the box at night .
I've got to keep the kittens claws clipped as they are scratching her tum and I don't want her to get upset being near them .
I know I'm a sad do but this arrived today for little dark .


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Bonnie is such a good mum to them .she makes a cute noise when she's getting in the box at night .
> I've got to keep the kittens claws clipped as they are scratching her tum and I don't want her to get upset being near them .
> I know I'm a sad do but this arrived today for little dark .
> View attachment 252425


That is so beautiful and its bought a lump to my throat.
What a prescious piece to remember little dark xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's lovely and a beautiful reminder. No one will ever forget...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How beautiful, what a lovely memorial x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How beautiful what a lovely cat angel to remember little Dark. xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

They are so beautiful , mum and babies, and I love the Angel, I have it too !


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

aww haven't they grown  Bonnie look gorgeous and content . What a lovely memorial to LD , we will all remember xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh my I cannot believe how big they are getting, they look like proper little kitties now! I can't wait until they are out of the box and causing havoc 

I love the memorial for Little Dark, it's not sad at all it's a lovely way to remember xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I love your memorial to little dark.. xx


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Beautiful way to remember ld. Where did you get it from? Xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh they are getting big! They are absolutely gorgeous 

Love the Angel (even though it did make me cry) - what a lovely way to remember LD xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That memorial is so lovely, what a nice way to remember little dark by xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I love little dark's angel, and I am sure that somewhere little dark is wrapped in an angel's arms, just like the figure depicts.

Little Dark, you will always be loved and remembered
xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

The memorial for Little Dark is so lovely, it bought a little tear to my eye. Xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> They are so beautiful , mum and babies, and I love the Angel, I have it too !


Me too. In fact I have three. All gifts, after one loss or another. x

I have given it to a few people, also.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Great update ! 
ALL the buns have a home !!! 
Olive to a vet nurse 
Poppy to a pf members friend 
And Orion to a lady who helps run a rescue 
I'm v happy 
We were going to keep poppy and me and my daughter have had plenty of chats in the last two weeks and she wants a family members cat who's got to go so it's a happy story all round .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Elsiebea said:


> Beautiful way to remember ld. Where did you get it from? Xx


eBay ! Sorry no help at all I think they are willow tree figures , it came up a suggestion and was fate


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They are adorable.  My how they've grown. 

Viv xx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Thats great news on the homeing
And a nice memorial for Little Dark, who touched so many of us.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww really pleased you are going to keep Poppy! Great news on the babies new homes!! xxx


----------

